# NEED Help on what to put on the inside



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

I just bought a 6x12 dct enclosed trailer with a bunch of avery decoys inside it. The guy i bought it from didnt have time to put racks up in it so there are two big seed corn bags full of avery fullbodys and then about 10- 6 slot bags with decoys in them and i was wondering if anyone had any idea on how to store the dekes that are in the seed bags to make enogh room to put a wheeler in it and a few blinds becuase right now there is no room for much of anything with them bags there so and help will be greatly appriecated thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

any chance of hangin the bags so you can put stuff under them. I put hooks on the wall and hang my Bigfoots from the hooks. I can get about 3 doz on the walls, then I have 2 small bags hangin from cieling, and a couple plastic Rubbermaid containers for my shells, sillo's etc. There is room for the blinds in the center, don't think I could get an ATV in there. I could put blinds in truck, still don't think it would fit.


----------

